# Spinnrute für Hecht (Welche Rolle hätten´s denn gerne)



## DaBoom (27. November 2018)

Hallo liebe Boardies,

bevor jemand fragt: JA, ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt, hab aber anscheinend die falschen Stichwörter benutzt.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine Spinnrute für Hecht zu besorgen. Hab mir überlegt die soll so 270cm lang sein und ein Wurfgewicht von ca. 100gr+ haben. Die Rute selber ist auch nicht direkt das Problem, da gibt es genug auswahl in allen Preiskategorien. Nein, ich mach mir Gedanken welche Rolle da drauf kommt. Hab mal iregndwo gehört (wahrscheinlich Youtube) das bei größeren Ködergewichten Multirollen sinn machen. Stimmt das so, könnt ihr das so unterschreiben? Auch ist mir aufgefallen, das die ganzen Baitcast Ruten eher kürzer sind wie normale Spinnruten. Das verunsichert mich nochmehr.

Vielleicht auch noch wichtig: Ich fische zu 90% vom Ufer aus, mein Hausgewässer ist bis zu 5m tief. Evtl werde ich im Winter oder nächstes Jahr mal am Main Angeln. Mit viel Glück nächstes Jahr mal an einer größeren Talsperre. Und ich hab noch nie mit einer Baitcaster/Multirolle geworfen.

Sagt mir mal eure Meinung dazu, was würdet ihr euch holen, oder wie wäre euer Lösung.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2018)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Hab mal iregndwo gehört (wahrscheinlich Youtube) das bei größeren Ködergewichten Multirollen sinn machen. Stimmt das so,



Das ist wohl richtig, obwohl es auch mit der Statio geht.
Mit einer Multi hat man eben nicht diese Umlenkung über den Schnurfangbügel, sondern die Schnur wird linear abgeben und aufgespult.
Dies ergibt ein direkteres Ködergefühl, obwohl das in der Gewichtsklasse zu vernachlässigen ist, aber das System arbeitet einfach robuster, weil Getriebe und Achse nicht so belastet werden wie bei einer Statio.
Nachteil wäre für mich, die etwa 1/3 geringere Wurfweite der Multi im Vergleich zur Statio.
Ich weiß da werden jetzt Leute kommen, die das Gegenteil behaupten, aber bei mir ist dies einfach so!
Und wenn ich Stausee höre, gerade dort kommt es darauf an Strecke zu machen und diese Big Baits sind nun mal sowieso keine Weitenjäger.
Über echte 50m kann man sich da schon freuen!
Mein Equipment für diesen Zweck wäre eine 2,70er Rute mit ca.150gr. Wurfgewicht und eine stabile Stationärrolle mit Metallbody und ca. 400gr. Eigengewicht.
Beispiel, 3500er Daiwa BG, oder Quantum Cabo 850.
Zudem würde ich mich auf Ködergewichte um die 100gr. beschränken, größer wird auch deutlich anstrengender und gibt garantiert dicke Arme, wenn du die nicht im besten Fall ohnehin schon hast.
Wenn du wirklich noch deutlich schwerer und vor allem ausdauernd fischen willst, dann doch eher mit der Multi.
Und ich schreibe hier ausdrücklich Multi und nicht Baitcaster, weil ich damit Roundprofil Multis meine!
Abu Ambassadeur 6000/5000er JB, oder Shimano Calcutta 301, ok eine Abu Toro tuts auch, was dann wieder eine Baitcaster ist.

Nachtrag:
Noch etwas, wenn du 100gr. Ködergewicht fischen willst, sollte die Rute dafür auch mindestens 150gr.-180gr. Wurfgewicht haben!
Die ganzen Ahnungslosen, nicht nur hier, glauben nämlich immer:
"Ich will 100gr. Köder fischen, also nehme ich eine Rute mit 100gr. WG."
und merken dann recht schnell, das diese dabei dann in die Knie geht.

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (27. November 2018)

Moin, für mich würde es auch stark darauf ankommen was und wie gefischt werden soll.
Wurfweite der Multi ist etwas geringer, wobei ich bei mir so etwa 10%-20% schätzen würde, mache Köder lassen sich dafür praktisch an der Statio nicht werfen.
Bei 100g maximalem WG ist man meiner Meinung nach noch in einem Bereich der gut mit Stationärrolle zu machen ist, vermutlich würde ich diese bevorzugen.

Was für Köder willst Du denn Angeln und wie animieren?

Aber machen wir uns nix vor, Du brauchst eh beides.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. November 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, für mich würde es auch stark darauf ankommen was und wie gefischt werden soll.



Genau. Angedachte Angeltechnik(en), reale Ködergewichte (bei Gummiködern inkl. Bleikopf), Druckentwicklung (z. B., ob auch derbe Tieflauf-Wobbler, Spinnerbaits etc. gefischt werden sollen).

Köderlängen in Zentimetern uninteressant, da nicht aussagekräftig (= es gibt wüste/schwere/kleine und harmlose/leichte/große Köder, reine Länge somit irrelevant).


----------



## DaBoom (27. November 2018)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die vielen Antworten,
Ich sollte auch noch dazu sagen, dass ich das Spinnangeln dieses Jahr erst für mich entdeckt habe, also geht es hier mehr um Grundnahrung als um Spezialitäten. 
Das mit dem Köder Gewicht ist mein Problem, habe Im Moment ne Daiwa Ballistic mit max. 55gr. Wurfgewicht. Jetzt habe ich mal so einen 15cm Gummifisch mit 15 gr Bleikopf gewogen und komm je nach Modell auf 40gr.. Da ist wenig Luft nach oben für größere Modelle. Hab hier einen der kommt mit Haken und Kopf auf genau 55gr. Den hab ich genau einmal gefischt und mir gedacht das ist auf Dauer nicht gut.


----------



## DaBoom (27. November 2018)

Die meisten Köder in meiner Box sind Gummifische und Wobbler. Jetzt hab ich mal so ein paar Jerkbaits und größere Wobbler (Mike the Pike) auf meine Amazon Wunschliste gesetzt. D. H. Da muss was Stabileres her. Wenn man den Bereich bis 100gr. mit einer stabilen Statinärrolle abdecken kann ist mir schon sehr geholfen.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2018)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Wenn man den Bereich bis 100gr. mit einer stabilen Statinärrolle abdecken kann ist mir schon sehr geholfen.



Das kannst du definitiv und bei einer dann XH Rute (100gr. WG), reicht auch eine 3000er Daiwa BG oder eine 8400 Cabo zB. aus.
Die 3500er hat nur mehr Schnurfassung, welche bei der Verwendung mit mehr Ködergewicht nötig wäre (dickere Schnur).
Eine 3000er Daiwa Größe entspricht in etwa einer 4000er Shimanogröße (Schnurfassung).
Bei einer Rute die z.B. von 30-100gr. angegeben ist, liegt der optimale Ködergewichtsbereich dann etwa in der Mitte dieser beiden Werte, also bei ca.60-70gr..
Dies ist dann der Bereich wo die Rute beim Wurf optimal auflädt und auch eine vernünftige Köderführung gewährleistet ist.
Natürlich kann man auch mal echte 100gr. fischen, aber du wirst schon merken das dies dann nicht optimal ist.
Genau wie du ja bei deiner jetzigen Rute bemerkt hast, dass es nicht schön ist die Rute ständig an der Belastungsgrenze zu quälen.

Jürgen


----------



## Inni (27. November 2018)

Ich hab auf der 3500er BG 150m Sunline 30lb. (15kg) und musste noch gut unterfüttern. Das ist eine RiesenRolle, eher vergleichbar mit einer 5000er Shimano. Also ich wäre wohl auch mit der 3000 zufrieden gewesen, die ist auch 100g leichter und kleiner. Wobei hier vielleicht größer(schwerer) eventuell = haltbarer ist? Man weiß es nicht, ich habe keinen direkten Vergleich.
Hier siehst du auch die Rolle im vergleich zum Rest:
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...uer-hecht-vom-boot.342745/page-2#post-4867664 

Und hier eine tolle Hechrute, absolut neuwertig:
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/vk-neuwertige-shimano-sustain-2-59m-wg-45g-135g.343344/


----------



## DaBoom (28. November 2018)

Sehr gut, jetzt weiß ich schon mal so ungefähr was ich will und kann das mal dem Händler meines Vetrauens erzählen.
Der wird sich freuen, mein Geldbeutel weniger.


----------



## Lorenz (29. November 2018)

Inni schrieb:


> Also ich wäre wohl auch mit der 3000 zufrieden gewesen, die ist auch 100g leichter ....


Robust soll es sein, aber dann auf niedriges Gewicht achten? Das ist doch eher der falsche Weg, außer es ist eine komplett falsche Rolle für die gewünschte Angellei,,,


----------



## RonTom (29. November 2018)

Hast du eine 3000er BG mal in der Hand gehabt?  Mehr geht nicht für das Geld.


----------



## Pinocio (29. November 2018)

Im Prinzip kannst du das alles mit einer Stationären abdecken. Auf Dauer werden aber Köder schwerer als 100g unangenehm zu werfen (Finger der die Schnur beim Wurf hält), man zieht irgendwann nicht mehr ganz durch und die Wurfweite leidet wieder.
Man kann natürlich auch größere Köder einfach in leicht kaufen (z.B. McRubber Shad). Mit der Stationären kann man auch Jerks animieren, wenn man es einfach über Rolle macht.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen es geht mit einer Stationärrolle (hab eine Penn Battle 4000er), die ist stabil genug. Auf lange Sicht kann ich ebenfalls aus Erfahrung sagen steigt man irgendwann auf Multirolle um, es wirft sich deutlich angenehmer (Ü100g), die Wurfweiten sind mit Übung auch akzeptabel. War neulich mit einem Kumpel der eine 2,7m 100gr Rute + Stationärrolle hatte und ich mit einer 2,60m Swimbaitrute mit Multirolle, die Wurfweiten waren bei ähnlichen Ködern nahezu identisch, im Prinzip konnte ich aber die schwereren Dinger weiter rauswerfen, da ich keine Angst haben musste meinen Finger einzuschneiden. Auch hatte ich nicht so früh Kreuzschmerzen, mit Multi wirft man etwas runder, das scheint Rückenschonender zu sein.

Wenn ich dann mal richtig rausfeuern will, nehme ich sowieso nicht solche unaerodynamischen Schlappen sondern richtige Wurfköder (schmale schwere Blinker z.B., kleine Jerks fliegen auch ziemlich gut) und dementsprechend anderes Gerät.


----------



## DaBoom (29. November 2018)

Jetzt muss ich doch noch mal fragen : Baitcaster (also die flachen) sind nicht für so Gewichte bis 100 gr geeignet? Hab bis jetzt immer gedacht die tun sich eher mit den leichten Ködern schwer.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. November 2018)

Pinocio schrieb:


> Auf Dauer werden aber Köder schwerer als 100g unangenehm zu werfen (Finger der die Schnur beim Wurf hält), man zieht irgendwann nicht mehr ganz durch und die Wurfweite leidet wieder.



Für alles über 100gr. benutze ich einen Wurfhandschuh, ich hab ich den hier:
https://www.germantackle.de/Gamakat...MIsN_SxZ353gIVh-F3Ch3piQWaEAQYAiABEgLW6vD_BwE
Aber auch wenn die Finger aufgeweicht sind, z.b. im Regen, ist der ganz nützlich!

@DaBoom, hier hast du mal eine Übersicht zu den Wurfgewichten von Multis:
https://barsch-junkie.de/08/09/2012/baitcast-datenbank/

Jürgen


----------



## DaBoom (29. November 2018)

Ah, interessant. Wird ein wenig dauern bis ich da durch bin. Danke


----------



## jkc (29. November 2018)

Mit


DaBoom schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch noch mal fragen : Baitcaster (also die flachen) sind nicht für so Gewichte bis 100 gr geeignet? Hab bis jetzt immer gedacht die tun sich eher mit den leichten Ködern schwer.



Moin, die Bauform allein sagt nicht zwingend was über die Verträglichkeit hoher Gewichte aus. Ich meine von den drei Großen hat jeder Anbieter Low-Profile Rollen die mit deutlich über 100g zurecht kommen. (Shimano Tranx, Abu Toro, Daiwa Lexa sind die Rollen an die ich da denke.)

Grüße JK


----------



## DaBoom (30. November 2018)

Hab mir die Tabelle mal angeschaut, kann man ja gut nach wurfgewicht sortieren.
Leider sprengen die Baitcaster  mit denen man entsprechend Gewicht werfen kann den €-Rahmen.
Es wird also wahrscheinlich eine Stabile Statio werden. Es sein denn der Händler hat noch irgenwas was weg muss.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. November 2018)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Es sein denn der Händler hat noch irgenwas was weg muss.



Das hat erfahrungsgemäß jeder Händler, nur ob das dann für deine Zwecke auch geeignet ist, steht noch mal auf einem anderen Blatt?
Grundsätzlich machst du es aber richtig, dich vorher zu informieren, um dann gezielt im Einzelhandel zu kaufen.
Uninformiert bekommt man dann doch schon mal Ladenhüter, oder auch unpassendes  angedreht.
Selbst kaufe ich gerne im Einzelhandel, auch wenn dort die Preise etwas über I-Net Niveau liegen.
Man hat so bei Reklamationen einen direkten Ansprechpartner und kann Gerätschaften selbst in Augenschein nehmen und auf Gefallen überprüfen.
Besonders beim Rutenkauf spielt doch der persönliche Geschmack und die Haptik/Aktion eine große Rolle, so wie auch das zusammenpassen der Komponenten Rute und Rolle getestet werden kann.
Es hätte hier einiges erleichtert, wenn du gleich von Anfang an dein Budget preis gegeben hättest, erst so hätte man dich auch gezielt beraten können?
Ich hoffe dennoch bei der Entscheidungsfindung geholfen zu haben.

Jürgen


----------



## DaBoom (30. November 2018)

Danke, mir ist schon sehr geholfen. Bis da hin hab ich ja gedacht das würde nicht mit einer Stationärrolle funktionieren. 


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Selbst kaufe ich gerne im Einzelhandel, auch wenn dort die Preise etwas über I-Net Niveau liegen.



Bei den großen Sachen sprich Rute/Rolle gar nicht mal, hab zum Beispiel für die Balistic Rute 99€ bezahlt, und die ist vielen Onlineshops nicht günstiger.
Beim Kleinkram dagegen ... UiUiUi.


----------



## Inni (30. November 2018)

Hi,
noch ein Denkanstoß:
Ich hatte mir auch überlegt eine Baitcast fürs Bigbait fischen zu holen. Habe es zum Glück nicht getan. 
1. Musst Du immer voll konzentriert sein beim Werfen. Mein Nebenmann auf dem Boot, mit Baitcast, darf regelmäßig Perücken fitzen, wenn wir mal (zu 4t) auf dem Boot quatschen und rum blödeln. Er hält auch den Bootsrekord in abgerissenen Ködern 
2. Bedenke, das wenn Du bei den jetzigen Temp mit der Baitcast fischst, Du immer eine nasse Hand hast. Da Du ja mit dem Daumen die Schnur bremst. Das wird eklig kalt, wenn dann noch Wind dabei ist.

Ich mache mir übrigens Pflaster auf den Zeigefinger zum Werfen. Schneidet nix ein, die Schnur kann gefühlt leichter frei gegeben werden und ich habe ein besseres gefühl zur Schnur beim Werfen. Der Druck wird besser verteilt. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Hatte beim ersten mal ein Schlatz am Finger vom Hecht, deshalb zu getaped. Seit dem nun immer, wenn es mit Bigbaits aufs Boot geht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. November 2018)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Danke, mir ist schon sehr geholfen. Bis da hin hab ich ja gedacht das würde nicht mit einer Stationärrolle funktionieren.



Ich persönlich mag Multis überhaupt nicht (werde mit denen auch nach X Spinnfisch-Jahren einfach nicht warm, nix für mich) und bediene daher Fettköder bis ca. 160 g schon immer ausschließlich mit robusten, recht niedrig übersetzten Stationärrollen (alte Slammer, Cabo).

Fingerschutz an die Hand und ab dafür - das ballert sich dann einwandfrei.

Noch schwerere Köder (Pounder etc.) fische ich aber nicht - für die macht dann aufgrund der Extrem-Belastung wirklich nur noch eine Multi Sinn (wie z. B. auch für schwere Jerks im Häufig-Einsatz - die Hauerei geht auf Dauer aufs Material).

Was aber alles natürlich NICHT heißt, dass Multis per se Mist sind - ich mag sie einfach nicht und brauche sie für meine persönlichen Anwendungen auch nicht (ich verwende z. B. auch kaum Jerks, weil mir allein schon das entsprechende Rutengefuchtel auf den Geist geht).
_________________________________________

Darum will ich Dir keinesfalls davon abraten, aber raten:

Absolviere nach Möglichkeit zuerst mal ein Probe-Angeln mit einer Leih-Multi-Combo im angedachten Ködergewichtsbereich (z. B. mal hier in Deinem Board-PLZ-Bereich ne entsprechende Anfrage starten).

Möglichst auch mit Deinen eigenen Ködern (denn die angelst Du ja später dann konkret).

Idealerweise führt Dich der Combo-Besitzer dann gleich in die Multi-(Wurf-)Basics ein.

Dann merkst Du sofort und live, ob das wirklich was für Dich sein könnte oder nicht.

Evtl. musst ihm dann halt ne neue Schnurfüllung zahlen, weil die alte bei den ungewohnten Wurf-Erstversuchen potenziell weggevogelnestet wird (das daher am besten schon vorab klären).
___________________________________________

Auch wichtig:

Vorsicht bei Nicht-Triggergriff-Ruten, die sich laut Hersteller gleichermaßen gut für Multi und Statio eignen.

Genau dieses funzt aber oft nicht wirklich (z. B. aufgrund der Beringung) - sowohl für Multi als auch für Statio.

Es empfehlen sich also ggf. genauere Recherchen, falls eine evtl. interessant erscheinende Rute nicht klar als Cast oder Spinning definiert ist (und/oder angeblich Eignung für beides hat)

--> nützt ja nix, wenn die Ringe dann z. B. für BC-Betrieb zu groß/hoch/sonstwie suboptimal sind, für gutes Statio-Werfen aber evtl. immer noch zu klein (und/oder z. B. im Winter-Bigbait-Betrieb zu schnell zufrieren usw.).

Klares Erkennungszeichen "andersrum":

Wenn die Rute einen Triggergriff hat, ist sie für Multi/BC ausgelegt und per Statio quasi nicht sinnvoll bedienbar (schon allein aufgrund der Griffform).


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

den Ausführungen von Pirsch Hirsch ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.
Ich würde auch dringend raten, erstmal eine Multi-Combo Probezuwerfen, da merkt man dann schon, ob das was für einen ist. Erspart möglicherweise unnütze Ausgaben und Frust.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## DaBoom (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich habs endlich geschafft mal wieder in den Angelladen zu gehen. Zwischendurch hatte ich mir mal zwei Ruten Online bestellt und zwar 1x Daiwa exceller und 1x Balzer Diabolo irgendwas.
Beide nicht schlecht wobei man schon einen deutlichen Unterschied gemerkt hat. Waren halt auch ein paar Euro unterschied. Hab dann beide Ruten zurück geschickt und war jetzt beim Händler. Natürlich konnte ich mich NICHT zurück halten.

Geworden ist es jetzt eine Daiwa Prorex mit 40-90gr und eine Penn Spinnfisher Sv 4500. Auch hier (Achtung Werbung) kann ich mich wieder nicht über den Angelshop Gerlach beschweren, die Rute hat er mir 5€ billiger gemacht und war günstiger als Askari und die Penn hat auch das gleiche gekostet wie beim Versender (Werbung aus).

Interessant fand ich das er immer mal wieder gesagt hat mit der würde ich 60gr durchziehen oder mit der eher nicht.
Ist wahrscheinlich oder eher hoffentlich ein Erfahrungswert.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Dezember 2018)

DaBoom schrieb:


> eworden ist es jetzt eine Daiwa Prorex mit 40-90gr und eine Penn Spinnfisher Sv 4500. Auch hier (Achtung Werbung) kann ich mich wieder nicht über den Angelshop Gerlach beschweren, die Rute hat er mir 5€ billiger gemacht und war günstiger als Askari und die Penn hat auch das gleiche gekostet wie beim Versender (Werbung aus).



Äh, du meinst bestimmt Gerlinger?

Glückwunsch zur neuen Kombi, dass passt auch zusammen.
Ich habe selbst 2 Penn Spinfisher V, aber größere (5500/8500), mit entsprechend langsamer Übersetzung.
Das einzige was mich bisher vom Kauf der kleineren Modelle abgehalten hat, die sind mir zu hoch übersetzt?
Diese sind wohl eher für High Speed Salzwasserfische gedacht, als für unsere doch recht lahmen Süßwasserräuber.
Also darauf achten, immer schön langsam Kurbeln, damit du die Spinnköder nicht zu sehr durchs Wasser jagst!
Und noch ein Tipp, die Spule beim Befüllen nicht zu voll machen, nur bis an den Rand der Abwurfkante, da wo die Krümmung anfängt.
Alles mehr an Schnur, also bei einer übervollen Spule, wirst du dann spätestens beim ersten Fischen wieder runter machen müssen.

Jürgen


----------



## DaBoom (14. Dezember 2018)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Äh, du meinst bestimmt Gerlinger?


Nein, mein ich nicht. Hab den Angelshop Gerlach in Niedernberg gemeint.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Dezember 2018)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Nein, mein ich nicht. Hab den Angelshop Gerlach in Niedernberg gemeint.



Ach so, da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können, weil du es ja geschrieben hast!


DaBoom schrieb:


> und war jetzt beim Händler.



Jürgen


----------



## Piere (15. Dezember 2018)

Der "Angelshop" heißt Anglershop Gerlach.


----------



## DaBoom (24. Dezember 2018)

Piere schrieb:


> Der "Angelshop" heißt Anglershop Gerlach.


Hast natürlich recht. 
Hab jetzt die Combo zweimal im Einsatz gehabt und gewöhn mich langsam daran. Die Rolle hätte fast sogar größer/schwerer sein können. 
Die Rolle hab ich gleich bespulen lassen, und bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## alexpp (24. Dezember 2018)

Stört Dich die Kopflastigkeit ? Nach deinem Bild zu urteilen ist der Schwerpunkt 12 - 14 cm vom Rollenhalter entfernt. Das wäre mir ein wenig zu kopflastig.
Die Rolle ist mit 400g schon ziemlich schwer und eine schwerere Rolle würde nicht viel helfen, weil sich der Schwerpunkt vergleichsweise nah am Rollenhalter befindet.
Beispiel: Bei einer kopflastigen weißen Shimano Aspius MH mit leichten Stradic 3000 FB (205g) ist der Schwerpunkt knapp über 16cm vom Rollenhalter weg. Mit einer um 86g schwereren Sustain 4000 FI (291g) sind es 13,5cm. Effektiver wäre es z.B. ein Gewicht von 30 - 50 g  hinten anzubringen, wenn die Fläche eben ist, könnte man eine Scheibe kleben.


----------



## DaBoom (24. Dezember 2018)

Wie gesagt, ich gewöhn mich gerade daran. Das mit den Gewichten könnte ich mal probieren. Bei gelegenheit schau ich mal wie die endkappe befestigt ist.


----------



## Sebarschtian (29. Dezember 2018)

alexpp schrieb:


> Stört Dich die Kopflastigkeit ? Nach deinem Bild zu urteilen ist der Schwerpunkt 12 - 14 cm vom Rollenhalter entfernt. Das wäre mir ein wenig zu kopflastig.
> Die Rolle ist mit 400g schon ziemlich schwer und eine schwerere Rolle würde nicht viel helfen, weil sich der Schwerpunkt vergleichsweise nah am Rollenhalter befindet.
> Beispiel: Bei einer kopflastigen weißen Shimano Aspius MH mit leichten Stradic 3000 FB (205g) ist der Schwerpunkt knapp über 16cm vom Rollenhalter weg. Mit einer um 86g schwereren Sustain 4000 FI (291g) sind es 13,5cm. Effektiver wäre es z.B. ein Gewicht von 30 - 50 g  hinten anzubringen, wenn die Fläche eben ist, könnte man eine Scheibe kleben.



Die kopflastigkeit finde ich sogar extrem. Bei einer 400g Rolle der Balancepunkt? Was ist das für eine Blankgeometrie? Ist das wenigstens die 2,70er?
Ich werde auch nie im Leben verstehen, wie die Aspius zu solch einem Ruhm gelangen konnte. Ich baue meine Ruten selbst und musste noch nie Gewichte von mehr als 20g einleben. Und ich fasse die Rolle auch "nur" mit 3 Fingern vor dem Rollenfuß. 
Aber im Katalog muss natürlich ein niedriges Rutengewicht stehen. Ob man damit vernünftig angeln kann, ist ja erstmal egal...


----------



## alexpp (29. Dezember 2018)

@Sebarschtian
Berücksichtigt man die schwere Rolle, scheint diese Prorex sehr kopflastig zu sein. Am Anfang wollte ich den Schwerpunkt nicht mehr als 5cm vom Rollenhalter entfernt haben, inzwischen sind 6 - 9cm OK. 2,7m Ruten sind eigentlich alle kopflastig, die besseren halbwegs bezahlbaren (z.B. Gamakatsu Akilas) finde ich ohne Ausgleichsgewichte grenzwertig, bei schlechteren wie der Aspius muss ich unbedingt Gewichte anbringen. Ich halte den Rollenhalter zwischen Mittel- und Ringfinger. Heute wurde die limitierte Rocksweeper NRS-922MH geliefert, fast genauso kopflastig wie die Aspius, allerdings mit 2,79m etwas länger. Ansonsten finde ich die weißen Aspius klasse.


----------



## Pokolyt (29. Dezember 2018)

Hallo.
Mal ne ganz blöde Frage zum Schwerpunkt. In Beitrag 28 wird die Rute mit Rolle gehalten um den Schwerpunkt zu ermitteln.
Ist sie mit oder ohne Köder? Wie schwer der Köder ist (falls vorhanden) kann ich auf den Fotos nicht erkennen.


----------



## alexpp (29. Dezember 2018)

Sollte natürlich ohne Köder gehalten werden, aber Du hast Recht, die Schnur ist gespannt, hatte gar nicht so richtig drauf geachtet.


----------



## DaBoom (29. Dezember 2018)

Da war kein Köder dran, aber ich hab bei dem Bild auch nicht speziell auf den Schwerpunkt geachtet. Die Rute ist im Übrigen wirklich 2,7m lang. Aber die Rute ist tatsächlich wenig kopflastig. Wenn ich die Tage mal nichts zu tun habe kann ich ja noch mal ein ordentliches Bild machen.


----------



## Bilch (30. Dezember 2018)

Die Prorex ist ein möglicher Kandidat für meine nächste Rute und habe darum schon mal nach Infos gesucht. So habe ich neulich einen Testbericht gelesen in dem der Autor die Rute auch als Kopflästig beschrieben hat. Er schrieb, dass er bei einer 400 g Rolle ein Kontergewicht anbringen musste; und dass die Rute erst mit einer mindestens 450 g schweren Rolle gut ausbalanciert ist.


----------



## DaBoom (30. Dezember 2018)

Sodele, ich hab mir da mal ein paar Minuten Zeit genommen um alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen.
	

		
			
		

		
	
























Beim letzten Bild konnte ich leider kein Maßband mehr ranhalten. Da fehlt die berühmte dritte Hand.


----------



## alexpp (30. Dezember 2018)

Heftig, wie schwer die Rolle doch ist. Wie schon geschrieben, meine 4000er Sustain mit Schnur wiegt 291g, die Sustain ist aber nicht unbedingt für Köder 50g+ ausgelegt. Für mich ist die Prorex sehr kopflastig, mit so einer schweren Rolle sollte der Schwerpunkt max. 10cm vom Rollenhalter entfernt sein. Bei der schweren Combo noch zusätzlich 50-70g hinten anzubringen ist auch so ne Sache, besser wohl so lassen. Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich bezüglich der Kopflastigkeit eher empfindlich bin, vermutlich sind die meisten toleranter.


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2018)

Moin, schwerere Rolle bringt da kaum was. Die Rute wäre deutlich besser in Balance wenn der Rollenhallter einfach einige cm Richtung Schwerpunkt wandern würde. Reargrip wirkt auf mich ohnehin etwas kurz für die Gewichtsklasse, mag aber auch täuschen da er so gestückelt und mußmaßlich relativ dick ist.
Bei 190g Rutengewicht sehe ich aber durchaus auch noch Potential mit Kontergewichten zu arbeiten.

Edit: Reargrip ist keine 35cm, stimmt das?


----------



## DaBoom (31. Dezember 2018)

Kann im Moment nicht nachmessen, Rute liegt im Auto und Frau ist mit selbigem unterwegs.


----------



## Bobster (31. Dezember 2018)

DaBoom schrieb:


> .....*.......Rute liegt im Auto und Frau ist mit selbigem unterwegs.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> AuWeia - das hört sich ja nicht unbedingt gut an....alles Gute


----------



## DaBoom (31. Dezember 2018)

Na ja, irgendjemand muss ja das Geld nach Hause bringen. Angelsachen sind teuer


----------



## sprogoe (31. Dezember 2018)

Wie heißt es doch so schön?

Gott erhalte mir meine Gesundheit und die Arbeitskraft meiner Frau.


----------



## DaBoom (1. Januar 2019)

Edit: Erstmal Frohes Neues!
Ich hoffe das kommt in den Bildern richtig rüber


----------



## alexpp (1. Januar 2019)

Vom Rollenhalter ausgehend, scheinen es 38cm (47,5-9,5cm) zu sein. Ist nicht sehr kurz aber auch nicht lang, mMn eher zu kurz.
Zum Vergleich mit 2 harten Ruten: Gamakatsu Akilas ca. 1,5cm länger und weiße Yasei Aspius ca. 4,5cm länger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2019)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Geworden ist es jetzt eine Daiwa Prorex mit 40-90gr


und die in 2,70m was aktuell auch meine meisten Neukaufruten sind.
Musste ich erstmal raussuchen aus dem Thread wegen dem enorm dicken Handteilfaserstab, was da aus den Griff rauskommt ...

Daiwa (wie viele andere) baut aktuell gerne sehr spartanische Griffe und noch viel schlimmer sehr winzige Vorgriffe dran, damit ist ein gutes Halten oder gar Balance nicht gegeben. Für Ruten mit WG um 30g oder kurze <=240cm ist das nicht so wild, aber für richtige Hechtknüppel ist das einfach ein Ding von unmöglich für ordentliches Angeln oder gar drillen.

Als erste Lösung habe ich angefangen bei einigen Ruten (Daiwa Lexa, Daiwa Ballistic, Raiwa R'Nessa) etwas nachzubessern, als wirkliche Lösung steht aber der richtige Griffneubau an, mit dem Ziel besser als custom-made, weil viele der verwendeten Blanks sind einfach oberaffengeil. 
Eine Prorex in der Länge 2,70m , aber -50g ist bei mir im stark verzögerten Zulauf, ist erster Kontakt mit den einfachen Prorex X45, mal sehen wie ich deren Material in Relation setzen kann.

An Erfahrungen mit der 90er bin ich stark interessiert, kann schon mit Events von den Lexa (BX) 60 und 80 dienen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Januar 2019)

Paket heute angekommen, Negativrekord von fast 2 Wochen, die Pausentage machen es möglich 

Daiwa Prorex 270m 15-50g HT=141g ST=28g Ges=169g Gesamtgriff=47cm RH-Mitte 38,5cm vom Ende, 8,5cm von vorne. 
Damit sehr gleich (s.o.) gebaut, die bauen nur eine Griffvariante drauf, und die ist Halte+Balance-technisch selbst bei der -50g sehr ungenügend. 
Ganz schön dicker Blankdurchmesser unten rum, dabei jedoch leicht. Ziemlich rasante Spitze und spitzige Aktion. Die -50g werden locker erreicht bzw. übertroffen, hat schon mal im Direktvergleich mehr Kraft als die Lexa -60g, somit keine Alternative für Lexa -50g. Tauglichkeit Esox scheint jedoch gut gegeben.
Muss nun erstmal auf das Ausprobieren Frühjahr warten.


----------



## DaBoom (6. Januar 2019)

@Nordlichtangler
Wenn du an dem Griff was änderst oder umbaust, kannst du mal ein paar Bilder machen ? Würde mich interessieren wie du das machst, bzw wie der Griff aufgebaut ist. Das ist dann bei  meinem Griff bestimmt ähnlich, oder gleich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2019)

Werd' ich auf jeden Fall in Etappen fotografieren und vor allem was zum erlebten Daiwa-Unterbau feststellen, das ist am wichtigsten mit den potentiell versteckten Gemeinheiten. 

Manchmal ist es ganz einfach, vor allem wenn die Chinausen bzw. hier die bauenden Vietnameusen hastig im Akkord drauf waren und geschlampert haben, was nicht so ultimativ haltbar heißt. 
Oft ist sowas wie ein Klopapierrollenkern-Pappe drunter, das schnitzt sich gut.
Für den Fall des Abnehmens ist alles schlecht-verbaute richtig richtig gut! 

Vorbereitend muss man erstmal seinen eigenen persönlichen Lieblingsgriff definieren, bis auf wenigstens 1/2cm oder am besten Millimetergenau, an vorhandenen Ruten und Griffen, oder einem Blankrohr, oder auch was temporär anbasteln, anwickeln mit Tape, etc.
Also die 3 Griffteile vom Ende her und die persönlich-individuelle passende Optimallänge feststellen: Untergriff, Rollenhalter+Art, Obergriff. Was automatisch die Gesamtlänge in Summe ergibt. 
Das hängt stark von der personellen Unterarmlänge, Handgröße und Fingerlänge ab.
Rollenhalter kann man auch anpassen oder gut kürzen, wenn die Rolle/Fuß gar nicht die volle Länge benötigt. Füße sind oft nur eben über 6cm lang und müssen zwischen die Schellen, selbst für 8000er reicht das.


Eine mögliche Option ist, selber nur den Griff zu entfernen, glatt machen, das ist Rutenbauer-mäßig verbreitet unbeliebt.
Und dann jemand erfahreneren und ausgestatteten Rutenbauer den Neubau drauf von vorne her machen lassen. Die Grundausstattung Wickelbank, Faden etc. ist für viele am Neugriff interessierte schon zuviel Invest-Aufwand.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2019)

Hier mal weil gerade wieder aufgestöbert ein guter Beitrag, der das Ausbalancieren erklärt und erleichtert.
https://www.fisch-hitparade.de/magazin/pimp-my-rod
Gut zum Ausprobieren mit Fahrradschlauch und variablem Gewicht am Ende!
Von Einmal-UHU-Plus-Endfest ultimativ im Blankende verkleben halte ich nichts.


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Vom Rollenhalter ausgehend, scheinen es 38cm (47,5-9,5cm) zu sein. Ist nicht sehr kurz aber auch nicht lang, mMn eher zu kurz.
> Zum Vergleich mit 2 harten Ruten: Gamakatsu Akilas ca. 1,5cm länger und weiße Yasei Aspius ca. 4,5cm länger.



Moin, fü mich endet der Rollenhalter bei etwa 17cm, Reargrip ist für mich damit etwa nur 30cm. Eine Rute dieser Gewichtsklasse darf da m.M. nach gerne um 40cm haben...

Grüße JK


----------



## DaBoom (13. Januar 2019)

Das mit dem Fahrradschlauch versuch ich wahrscheinlich mal, davon hab ich hier mehr als genug rumfliegen.


----------



## alexpp (13. Januar 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, fü mich endet der Rollenhalter bei etwa 17cm, Reargrip ist für mich damit etwa nur 30cm. Eine Rute dieser Gewichtsklasse darf da m.M. nach gerne um 40cm haben...


Für mich zählt die Position der Rolle bzw. des Rollenhalters (der Rolle), der sich zwischen Mittel- und Ringfinger befindet.
Aktuell sind Ruten mit vergleichsweise langen Griffen leider schwer aus der Mode.

Beim Verlängern der Griffe und dem Ausgleich der Kopflastigkeit führen bekanntlich viele Wege nach Rom.
Optimal wäre natürlich den Rollenhalter zur Spitze zu versetzen, können nur die wenigsten.

Ich habe für paar Ruten z.B. Endstücke aus schwarzem Kunststoff drehen lassen.
Die beiden Shimano ForceMaster 210M meiner Neffen wurden um 4cm verlängert, zusätzliches Gewicht ca. 25g (im Bild oben mit Zapfen).
Die weiße Yasei Trout Lake wurde um 7,5cm verlängert, zusätzliches Gewicht 60-65g. Bei dieser Rute hatte ich 7cm Kork entfernt, Endstück mit Ø16mm Sackloch. Ich werde diese Rute mit 200g leichten 3000er Stradic fischen, sollte mir das Endstück doch zu schwer sein, kann ich hinten auf einer Länge von 7cm erleichtern bzw. Sackloch bohren (Außendurchmesser 26mm).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2019)

Ich werfe Fahrradschläuche nicht weg, meine Werkstatt gibt die auch immer mit im Restteilebeutel. *brav*

Die schwarzen relativ dünnen Schläuche eignen sich für vieles und sind noch echtes haltbares Gummi.
Ganz im Gegensatz zu den vielen billigen "Haushaltgummis", die sich bei jeder Gelegenheit auflösen und fies ankleben, auch auf Rutengriffen mit Duplon oder Billigkorktapete, dank der vielen Lösungchemie. 
Mit einer Schere kann man sich gut möglichst gleichmäßige Streifen vom Schlauch schneiden, aber etwa 4mm bekommt man die nicht mal mehr einfach so zerissen, unwahrscheinlich dehnbar.

Habe nun keine "Gummi-Not" mehr beim die vielen Ruten zusammenhalten, selektieren und sortieren.  
Die Korkgiffverträglichkeit selbst mit Leinöl, Paraffinöl etc. ist wunderbar.

Die Halb-Euro Stücke haben Durchmesser 24mm, das sollte meistens gut passen.
Die Ein-Euro Stücke haben nur Durchmesser 23mm, da verbastelt man unnötig Wert.
Am besten verwendet man aus Korrosionsgründen gleich nur das Nordische Gold  , das ist dann sogar eine sehr edle goldige Endkappengeschichte 

  1Cent Gewicht: 2,30 g Durchmesser: 16,25 mm Eisen mit Kupfer-Ummantelung
  2Cent Gewicht: 3,06 g Durchmesser: 18,75 mm Eisen mit Kupfer-Ummantelung
  5Cent Gewicht: 3,92 g Durchmesser: 21,25 mm Eisen mit Kupfer-Ummantelung
 10Cent Gewicht: 4,10 g Durchmesser: 19,75 mm Kupfer-Aluminium-Zink-Zinn-Legierung "Nordisches Gold". 
 20Cent Gewicht: 5,74 g Durchmesser: 22,25 mm Kupfer-Aluminium-Zink-Zinn-Legierung "Nordisches Gold". 
 50Cent Gewicht: 7,80 g Durchmesser: 24,25 mm Kupfer-Aluminium-Zink-Zinn-Legierung "Nordisches Gold". 
100Cent Gewicht: 7,50 g Durchmesser: 23,25 mm Nickel, Kupfernickel, Nickel-Messing.
200Cent Gewicht: 8,50 g Durchmesser: 25,75 mm Nickel, Kupfernickel, Nickel-Messing.

Gute 30g, was für viele Ruten schon den Ultrakick bringt, "kosten" dann nur rund 4 Stück 50Cent Stücke was mit 2 EUR erstens sehr kostengünstig ist. 
Und zweitens ist das Geld nicht weg, sondern in einer Art allerbestens arbeitenden Spardose


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Beim Verlängern der Griffe und dem Ausgleich der Kopflastigkeit führen bekanntlich viele Wege nach Rom.
> 
> Ich habe für paar Ruten z.B. Endstücke aus schwarzem Kunststoff drehen lassen.


Feine Sache, das! 

Belastungstests und Haltbarkeit bei den Kunststoffzapfen?
Wobei mir erst die längeren Stücke (also nicht die 4cm) als Abbruchhebel ins Auge stechen.

Bei Verlängerungen am Ende schiebe ich am liebsten erst einen anderen Blankabschnitt drüber (Handteilblank komplett frei), oder bei genügend Durchmesser klebe ich auch innen ein, mit 2k-Bestfest. 
Das wird dann nahezu wie ein Stück. Bisher selbst bei 13 u. 15cm Verlängerung bis hinauf in die 80g Klasse 2,80m Spinnrute gehalten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Optimal wäre natürlich den Rollenhalter zur Spitze zu versetzen, können nur die wenigsten.


Das ist die RICHTIGE Lösung, aber aufwendig, fremdgemacht teuer. Und geht auch NUR, wenn man weiß WAS man WIE haben will, und das weiß man NICHT ohne reales ausprobieren.

Von daher mein Tip: Hinbasteln so einfach geht, und erst den bewährten Stock dann NACH Bewährung in den richtigen Neubauzustand bringen. 
Wobei dann schon einiges an Verschleiß und (Billig-)Materialauflösung am Griff elegant mit beseitigt wird. 

Bei mir dauert das von der Zeit her etwa zwei mit dem Stock echt gut geangelte Angelsaisons und auslastende Fischdrills , bis ich den Griff komplett runterreiße und neu mache.
Oft erweist sich gefühlter u. erfahrener Blankmangel auch als Aussonderungs- bzw. Abstellgrund, dann natürlich kein Umbau mehr.


----------



## alexpp (13. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Feine Sache, das!
> 
> Belastungstests und Haltbarkeit bei den Kunststoffzapfen?
> Wobei mir erst die längeren Stücke (also nicht die 4cm) als Abbruchhebel ins Auge stechen.
> ...


Der Zapfen sollte halten, weil viel Planfläche vorhanden ist und ordentlich mit 2k-Kleber verklebt. Auch beim längeren Endstück erwarte ich keine Probleme. Die vorderen 6cm habe ich konisch drehen lassen, um beim Kork einen guten Übergang zu haben und die Wandstärke möglichst dick zu erhalten. Werkstoff ist übrigens Ø26mm Nylatron.


----------



## Inni (13. Januar 2019)

Bekommt man den Rollenhalter ab, ohne ihn zu zerstören? Wenn das möglich wäre würde ich gern den Griff meiner Sustain einige cm von vorn verlegen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die vorderen 6cm habe ich konisch drehen lassen, um beim Kork einen guten Übergang zu haben und die Wandstärke möglichst dick zu erhalten. Werkstoff ist übrigens Ø26mm Nylatron.


Das hat schon mal ein ordentliches Zug-Elastizitätsmodul (laut rausgesuchtem Datenblatt), könnte ein Wohlverhalten mit der Kohlefaser eingehen.

Wie hast Du was von hinten konisch aufgesetzt im Korkanschluss?
Das ist doch eben das große Problem bei den konischen Blankteil mit der "Nummer von hinten".


----------



## alexpp (13. Januar 2019)

Blank ist zylindrisch, ca.Ø15,8-15,9mm, das Sackloch ist dann ebenfalls zylindrisch Innendurchmesser 16,0mm. Konisch sind nur außen die vorderen 6cm, von Ø23mm zu 26mm auslaufend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2019)

Inni schrieb:


> Bekommt man den Rollenhalter ab, ohne ihn zu zerstören? Wenn das möglich wäre würde ich gern den Griff meiner Sustain einige cm von vorn verlegen


Manchmal ja, manchmal nein, jedenfalls ist es teurer den Blank darunter zu zerstören. 
Wobei die Stelle noch gut reparierbar (für den Profi) ist, das ist kein Totalschaden, wichtig für die Risikobewertung.

Dank der ostasiatischen Billigstzusammenkleisterer geht es oft runter, aber gerade Shimano liefert leider bisher sehr gut flächig verklebte Griffe aus, die anderen weit schlampiger.
Hierbei ist nämlich schlecht produziert mal richtig gut  (weil gefallen mir eh alle nicht richtig)

Erst Leitring auf HT weg. Dann Vorgriffzeugs und die elenden Zierblenden weg, muss vorne frei sein.
Wenn der Kleber nach Erwärmung im heißen Wasser oder ganz KURZ Heißluftpistole beim händischen (Handschuh) Abdrehen bricht, hat man gewonnen.

Ansonsten muss man am besten spiralförmig aufsägen, und einfach in Spirale abschälen.
Dank der guten Teileversorgung von Tackle24 oder CMW ist der Ersatz überhaupt kein Problem, gibt sogar meist echtes Verbesserungspotential.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Blank ist zylindrisch, ca.Ø15,8-15,9mm, das Sackloch ist dann ebenfalls zylindrisch Innendurchmesser 16,0mm. Konisch sind nur außen die vorderen 6cm, von Ø23mm zu 26mm auslaufend.


Aha, alles klar! Yasei HPC100 Gen2 (oder den vereinfachten Modellen) sei dank, hast Du hinten einen quasi Zylinder. 

Bei dem Blankbauten der ersten Generation mit Ausgleichsgewichten und somit der großen Endaufwölbung samt Innengewinde für die Innengewichte geht das überhaupt nicht. 
Wobei man da wiederum sehr gut eine Verlängerung einstecken kann, an der Pike H so durchgeführt.


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2019)

Inni schrieb:


> Bekommt man den Rollenhalter ab, ohne ihn zu zerstören? Wenn das möglich wäre würde ich gern den Griff meiner Sustain einige cm von vorn verlegen



Hi, nein, in aller Regel muss man den Rollenhalter aufsägen, ihn wiederverwendbar zu entfernen hat bei mir erst ein einziges Mal geklappt.

Grüße JK


----------

